# Comfy Barge Driving?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As I get nearer to retirement I quite fancy driving a comfy barge as my "practically classic". I'm currently working part time as a funeral driver in luvverly old Jag XJ's and they have given me a taste for comfy barge driving. We have a 1.2 Polo for the sensible day to day driving but I've always had a "practically a classic" for my weekend runaround and spare car (currently a Rover 414SLI with 25k on the clock). The Rover 75's are affordable and the diesels would be more economical than my 414 (around 40mpg).

Thought please?

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Have you had a look at the 'Luxu-Barge' thread on the other side Mike?

The BMW 7 series, Jag XJ and Lexus LS series all get the nod, personally I think the LS400 looks the business.

Does it have to be a barge? I can send a very thirsty XJS in your direction! :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I can send a very thirsty XJS in your direction! :yes:


The wife would kill me :yes: and the car would kill my back :wallbash: ..................................... however ...............................

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a 2000 S class and it was the business. I miss that V8 engine....

Also consider the VW pheaton - no image but utter luxury

And I'll have the XJ-S Kev!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Volve S60/S80, Lexus LS400, with LPG...........Japanese Rolls Royce & affordable running costs on LPG. Jag XJ, BMW 5 or 7 series,


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=91832

Although its performance I'm after, sort of keeping my eye out for an S-Type V8, they nearly all come with a desiel engines option if its reasonable economy you're after.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

A couple of years ago we had a Suzuki XL7 with a 2.7 litre V6, auto. You could load it to the gunnels and go any distance gracefully in pure comfort. If you wanted some excitement you just hit the go fast button and kick down. That old girl would lift her skirt and take off. I am biased though as I have been driving Suzieâ€™s for thirty years. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_XL7


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nissan sateo which is a jap import of a nissan skyline but hidden in an estate version,its ugly as sin absolutely huge and goes like the proverbial off a shovel


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just to mention, my speeding around days went years ago so I don't need anything with lots of letters and numbers after it's name ( GT, V8, ST, etc.).


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Depends what you want, comfort, luxury, economy & what budget you have? & in what order...

as well as what I mentioned earlier, budget models are the Skoda Super TDI Elegance is worth a look, also as Rover 75 connoisseur, but do check out the Volvo S60/S80 D5 diesels tick all the boxes.

Cheers Martin

PS: The best option imo is what Scott suggested the VW Phaeton........pure class....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

My parents had Rovers (BL, Austin etc) from the early 1980s until they went bankrupt. The last three were 75s and I drove them a few times.

They looked OK outside (I liked the styling anyhow), but the steering was extremely heavy and the high waistline, coupled with the long bonnet and boot made for awful visibility. Parking them was no fun.

I remember the doors etc were also very stiff/heavy. Certainly not an easy car to live with IMO.

But then their local Rover dealer became a Ford dealer. And now they buy Focuses :bad:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are set on a Rover this is worth a read.

http://www.the75andztclub.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75282


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a Rover 75 diesel. I loved it! It was very comfy, nice heated leather seats, sat-nav, tv, rear blind etc etc. Well worth a look. If you think Rover engines are prone to head gasket failure? Just buy a diesel one (B.M.W.) engine, or else go for a 2.5 litre engine. (it was only the 1.8 K engines which were perceived to be prone to head gasket problems............the 2.5 V. 6 engines were brilliant engines!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> If you are set on a Rover this is worth a read.
> 
> http://www.the75andztclub.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75282


I'm not set on anything really but thanks for the link. Excellent info. Much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

marley said:


> I had a Rover 75 diesel. I loved it! It was very comfy, nice heated leather seats, sat-nav, tv, rear blind etc etc. Well worth a look. If you think Rover engines are prone to head gasket failure? Just buy a diesel one (B.M.W.) engine, or else go for a 2.5 litre engine. (it was only the 1.8 K engines which were perceived to be prone to head gasket problems............the 2.5 V. 6 engines were brilliant engines!


I've had 2 of the early K series (the ones with the full wet liners) and have had no head gasket problems at all.

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Another good rover forum is mg-rover.org.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I did say "perceived!" . I had 3 Rovers . 2X 400s, (one was diesel the other a K series) plus the diesel 75. I had no probs either! Opps actually, I also had another Rover. A Rover 200 B.R.M fantastic little car that was! (no head problems with that one either!).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Of coarse you could just do the job properly, waft around and have a bit of fun along the way in your old age.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Of coarse you could just do the job properly, waft around and have a bit of fun along the way in your old age.


Cant beat the Yanks for a true 'barrrrrrge' .......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"She" would definitely kill me! :yes:

:stop:

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

These old Cadillacs are awesome for lazy knocking about on a Sunday afternoon. I've had a few and my ex wasn't happy either, not such a bad thing as she wouldn't go anywhere with me and point blank refused to even get in the pink one

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you still looking for something ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rolls-Royce-Silver-Spirit-1988-6-7-V8-/121425743758?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c4589cf8e

This would do the job


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

get an old diesel merc.......or bmw

last year picked up and old merc coupe for the daily commute

got all the gadgets cost 24k new got the orig receipt 3rd owner 78k on the clock cost me Â£3500

cheap on bits ,timing chain not belt.......should run forever if serviced when on board comp says so


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

BMW E39 variant 3.0 diesel straight 6 engine

Champagne Edition is the top of the tree

Enough luxury and space to cruise in comfort

The step tronic gearbox is silly smooth

Paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd maybe a bit wary about a diesel, I have a sneaky feeling they are going to be hit with some sort of extra tax to get them off the roads shortly in the bigger cities. Wasn't Boris the Buffoon banging on about something along these lines recently.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want comfy, not racy, then a Volvo S80 is worth a look. No, don't laugh. Large, comfy, and cheap to buy secondhand. Go for a diesel with their excellent leather seats (def avoid petrol and cloth upholstery) stick it in cruise control and the miles will pass with you feeling as fresh as a daisy on arrival.

The current anti-diesel hysteria (the media likes a good dollop of scaremongering with added hysterical tweets) is actually only about old diesel cars that don't comply to the more recent pollution standards, so panic-ye-not. Anyway, Boris 'Balloon' Johnson (full of hot air and his head in the clouds) won't be Major of London for much longer - he's too busy lining himself up to take Cameron's job.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RTM Boy said:


> If you want comfy, not racy, then a Volvo S80 is worth a look. No, don't laugh. Large, comfy, and cheap to buy secondhand. Go for a diesel with their excellent leather seats (def avoid petrol and cloth upholstery) stick it in cruise control and the miles will pass with you feeling as fresh as a daisy on arrival.


Nice cars, a few years back I crashed a brand new one an S80 T6, I was picking it up in Holland for my boss only went no more than a few hundred yards after picking it up and hit an old Ford. Surprsingly fast car

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Irfan said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > If you want comfy, not racy, then a Volvo S80 is worth a look. No, don't laugh. Large, comfy, and cheap to buy secondhand. Go for a diesel with their excellent leather seats (def avoid petrol and cloth upholstery) stick it in cruise control and the miles will pass with you feeling as fresh as a daisy on arrival.
> ...


The DPF are what they say on the tin; filters...to filter soot. This soot is then combusted by the engine management system increasing the temperature of the exhaust. This produces Nitrogen Dioxide (NO2). It is the level of NO2 which is breaching EU air quality thresholds, which means the UK gets fined. The problem with NO2 is not carcinoma, its its effect on lung function which can cause people breathing difficulties, especially if they have impaired lung function already. Gas and coal power stations and butane stoves are very large producers of NO2 also. Of course, CO and CO2 produced in larger quantities by petrol engines are very toxic...

Ultimately overall, the better the fuel consumption (whichever fuel you use) the lower the emmissions of all kinds. Driving at 80mph on the motorway uses, on average, circa 15% more fuel than driving at 70mph and consequently around 15% less toxic emmissions, so we can all do something about it, if we want to. This was why there was talk of reducing the speed limit to 60mph on parts of the M1 where emmissions where measured to be over the EU limit.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I've gone and done it. A Rover 75 1.8 Facelift Connoisseur will be coming my way at the weekend.  Pics to follow. :yes:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sale fell through! :wallbash: Still looking! Car advertised with air con. It doesn't work. Seller refused to re-gas or have it checked! The end!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The sale that fell through bounced back again! :yes: Air con now working superbly :thumbup: and I collect the car tomorrow.  It's a 1.8 Rover 75 Connoisseur SE (facelift model) from 2005. Pics to follow. :sweatdrop:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for the huuuuuge delay! Here's a pic of the barge. I've been very busy (it's a Rover 75) doing all the Rover forum "must do" work to keep these old girls running without her dying on the road. She's pretty much hunky dory now and is running very sweetly and economically (only about 5 mpg less than the 414 that I had).



Mike


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mike, you haven't pixelated your number plate :shocking: ... :lol:

Looks in good nick for a nearly 10 year old car. Champagne is that? The 75 was a decent motor - hope it serves you well.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy now? It's starlight silver by the way.





Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice, but your prior pic still exists....

http://s685.photobucket.com/user/clicktick/media/Rover/Rover05_zpsb552c7d1.jpg.html

Maybe delete it off your PHotobucket account?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oops! :wallbash: Teknofobe alert! :yes: Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats on the 75 - and the Connoisseur is definitely the one to go for. I had a diesel auto and the lack of performance in conjunction with a few electrical gremlins made me eventually trade it in - bought a Merc C200 diesel which was good, but the ride quality didn't quite match the Rover. One thing I seriously recommend is the ECU 'water trap' issue if not already sorted should be done right away. If yu need any more on this PM me.

Rob


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks Rob. :thumbup: The 75/ZT forum and the previous owner have done an excellent job in keeping me informed of all the potentials for disaster. :yes: The plenum drains are clear as a bell and I have done all the advisory modifications to keep the gremlins at bay. :sweatdrop: I'm thoroughly enjoying the comfort. It's the basic 1.8 K series engine and that is ample for my needs. My tearing around days have long gone so the sedate pace is very soothing and the economy is helping the pocket money go further!

Mike


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I can recommend the Jaguar XJ8 (X350) ive owned this 2004 example for 10 years (though my plate is on my daily driver at the moment) Its the 4.2 V8, made out of aluminium and is comfortable and quiet fast and reasonably economical.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> I can recommend the Jaguar XJ8 (X350) ive owned this 2004 example for 10 years (though my plate is on my daily driver at the moment) Its the 4.2 V8, made out of aluminium and is comfortable and quiet fast and reasonably economical.https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7351/15798441943_b3edee3671_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


I used to drive one of those at work. :yes: We now have the later V6 XJ6 ally bodied version. Both excellent drives :thumbup: but not as economical as my Connie 1.8 for running around driving. 

mike


----------

